# Buckwheat honey mead?



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Does buckwheat honey make a good mead?


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

absolutely!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I wish I had an affordable local supply of it myself! Go to the library or Amazon and read the Compleat Meadmaker by Schramm. Go to gotmead.com and join that forum. Lots of info out there.


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

